# Eurotunnel restrictions



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello,

I'm wondering if someone who has used the eurotunnel with a m/home
can tell me if there are restrictions on the amount of bottled gas you are
allowed to carry & if so do they check,I'm a bit vague on any tunnel restrictions as I always use the ferries,but fancy a change.

Thanks.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

All I know is you cant go if you have lpg as engine fuel,
somebody will see this and give proper help ho' not to worry.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we had two new bottles on board and Hubby had heard somewhere that they couldn't be full...............anyway when we were checked all they were bothered about was that the gas was turned off.......he wished he hadn't let some out of one of the bottles.

I think as far as the gas is turned off you will be fine.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks Bandaid & Briarose

I thought I read somewhere it was 80% :roll:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

bandaid said:


> All I know is you cant go if you have lpg as engine fuel,
> somebody will see this and give proper help ho' not to worry.


 Thats true but a different topic.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

See, I knew someone would help.





I must be psycopathic....









that may not bt the correct word.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

moblee said:


> Thanks Bandaid & Briarose
> 
> I thought I read somewhere it was 80% :roll:


 That ties in with what Hubby thought. The lady who checked us going out seemed surprised when he mentioned it. All she was bothered about was that it was switched off.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Extract from eurotunnel terms and conditions...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
quote...
5. LPG

Vehicles fitted with LPG containers to power domestic services e.g. cooking, refrigeration, heating and water heaters are accepted as long as the containers are switched off, weigh no more than 47kg and are not more than 80% full. If your vehicle is fitted with such a container, you must declare this at Check-In. LPG (Liquefied Petroleum Gas) and dual powered vehicles (i.e. vehicles fitted with an LPG tank as an alternative fuel) cannot be accepted for transport by Eurotunnel...unquote
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Generally speaking, If you have 2 gas bottles on board and they are turned off at the bottle (they do often check this) you will have no problems.

pete


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

peejay said:


> Extract from eurotunnel terms and conditions...
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> quote...
> 5. LPG
> ...


I think they def check this both going out and coming back...............but hey it is far easier than boarding a plane. Something we def can't see us doing in the near future. The tunnel is so easy.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks pete

So there is a 80% rule,but their main concern is that there switched OFF.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Phil and Janet

Oooh let us know how you get on we are Eurotunnel virgins as well and going in August so would be good to know.

Regards

Janet and Andrew


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

moblee said:


> Thanks pete
> 
> So there is a 80% rule,but their main concern is that there switched OFF.


 We found as I have posted that they were just concerned the gas was switched off.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I actually think the tunnel is a bit , well peculiar really,

Its an incredible feat of engineering, a tunnel, big enought to take humungous trains with safety, not only under the sea, but under the sea bed. Its infrastructure is huge, gurt big railway stations and the road and rail links are really efficient, ( on the French side).

and yet, when you drive onto the thing, 35 minutes of boredom.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

bandaid said:


> I actually think the tunnel is a bit , well peculiar really,
> 
> Its an incredible feat of engineering, a tunnel, big enought to take humungous trains with safety, not only under the sea, but under the sea bed. Its infrastructure is huge, gurt big railway stations and the road and rail links are really efficient, ( on the French side).
> 
> and yet, when you drive onto the thing, 35 minutes of boredom.


 I wasn't bored as I just tidied our MH made the bed etc. In a flash we were in Calais.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I ws told at Peterborough show by a guy who has been thru the tunnel in a LPG powered motorhome - if the gas system can be switched off they will accept the vehicle for transport, he said his installer fits a switch on the dash that turns the gas off and supplies a certificate to back it up.

Loddy


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

35 mins of boredom!!

Book an early morning crossing, 35 mins is just enough time to eat your breckie!!

Don't forget your flask though  

The best way to cross the channel by a country mile


----------



## JAYD (Apr 17, 2008)

Travelled both ways over the Easter weekend and at both ends prior to boarding were asked if gas was switched off. Physically checked at Folkstone but not in Calais. Simple and easy way to cross the Channel. \/


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

No restriction on bottles as they can be manually turned off and they are never filled beyond 80%.
Tunnel is the only way to cross the channel. Smooth, clean, comfortable and no coachloads of screaming kids.
Gerry


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

ooh good can't wait - just my coachbuilt full of screaming kids then! we are travelling latish 9pm so thought would get there and camp up and be all done and dusted by 10.30. 

Greenie


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

47kg is the answer that Moblee is looking for and yes expect to be pulled aside for a gas check - they just check the bottles are switched off in the gas locker, its up to you to tell them if you are carrying more bottles.

Sometimes they will do a security check at the same time where they ask all occupants to exit the van & then they just have a very quick look around inside under seats, check in bathroom etc they may also look under the bonnet

http://www.eurotunnel.com/ukcP3Main...Info/ukcTermsAndConditions/ukpTicketTerms.htm

5. LPG

Vehicles fitted with LPG containers to power domestic services e.g. cooking, refrigeration, heating and water heaters are accepted as long as the containers are switched off, weigh no more than 47kg and are not more than 80% full. If your vehicle is fitted with such a container, you must declare this at Check-In. LPG (Liquefied Petroleum Gas) and dual powered vehicles (i.e. vehicles fitted with an LPG tank as an alternative fuel) cannot be accepted for transport by Eurotunnel.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

The reason why there is a restriction on gas bottles is because if anything over 50KG were to explode it would cause a big hole in the sea bottom and the channel would empty out thus negating the need for the tunnel. Overnight we would be really part of Europe. 8) ( I think I ought to stick this in Wikipedia)


----------



## 108971 (Jan 2, 2008)

I think this 80% full rule probably means 80% full of Liquid, which I would think is normally the case with a FULL bottle, its the only thing that makes sense to me.Regards.Bill :? :?:


----------

